# body recomp



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone no what the best way to go about this?or is this possible as a natty? ive spoke to a few lads down the gym, there in shape all year round, 1 says i should take my weight 181lbs times that by 16 then use a 50/35/15 pro carb fat split, and keep my training how it is (heavy 6-8reps 8sets per body part), after a month off eating clean add cardio twice a week pwo for 20mins then adjust week by week, i wana look good for my hol in august but atm i feel like im bloated bt skinny, think ive cut down to quick any advice or an example of a clean diet is would be great


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone? if i was going to turn to the dark side what or how would i do it?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i dont know about non natty but....

if you have 5 months and sound like you are already lean, spend the next 10 weeks bulking, and then cut down for the remaining 8-10 weeks before the holiday. or try to very clean bulk for longer and cut less at the end.

also it depends at what level you are at currently i guess. i am trying to decide how i am approaching my future. cant decide whether to bulk or cut, ive read many cool things on building with out gaining fat etc.

one idea is, 6 days bulking with a 16-24 hour fast at the end.

pratical example of it. man A needs 2500 a day cals to stay the same weight.

so for monday to saturday he eats 2800 + exercise usage. day 6 stop eating at 8-10pm and then sunday eat 700 cals at 5pm.

this means that technically his body has recieved exactly the right amount of calories per week, but for 6 days he is in excess allowing muscle building, and day 7 he balances it out. end result, muscle gains, slow fat loss. guessing around 1/2 lb a week. this is the method i believe i might try purely as i overeat to often.

to do this simple find what your bmr is, mutiply by activity level to get TDEE. TDEE X 7 - 700 (your choice but the less you eat on sunday the more you can gain during the week with the extra excess cals and improved fat loss on day 7)

now divide the answer by the 6 days. then the 7th you eat the subtracted amount.

i would like to state i personally have not tried this method but the logic sounds good to me. surplus for recovery and buildnig, then a weekly defict to lose a little. the reason for the weight loss is even though technically your eating at maintenance all cals used to build muscle will also drop the fat off.

let me know what you think


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

also i would like to state doing this means your exercise sessions would have to be carefull planned.

i.e no point doing an exercise session on day 6 as day 7 no calories.

a 3-5 days workout plan would work for example.

mon-wed-fri

or mon to fri

personally i am thinking tuesday will be my day 1 and monday day 7. if i did this i think i would do, tuesday chest-tri, weds back bi, thurs legs, friday shoulders, saturday abs and direct arms, sunday rest, monday fast, also i think i would fast for the first part of tuesday.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

you heard of LeanGains mate? Google it - Many people have had excellent results at recomping!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers lads I'll look into both them, I was thinking of something like pscarb timed carb diet I have tried it before bt was eating the wrong foods, but I no Paul says you can use it for bulking (I tried cutting but was on night shift and just felt as I should have waited until back on days) so maybe bulk for 3month slowly adjusting cals every week then cut until the hol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump for any other advice


----------

